# Grilled Deerburgers (Present & Future)



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2017)

*Grilled Deerburgers (Present & Future)*

My Healing Mrs Bear ordered Deerburgers, so I got right on it.

We Both Love our Deerburgers!!

50%   Venison.

25%   80/20 Beef.

25%   Ground Pork Butt.

Added a little Worcestershire Sauce & mixed it up, and made 4 nice size Burger patties.

Added some cheese to mine & some Cherry Maters on the side.

Had some guests show up in the back yard while we were eating, and Smokey was talking to the Mama.

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear

Add a little Worcestershire Sauce & mix it up real good:













IMG_1332.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 6, 2017






4 Nice Big Patties:













IMG_1333.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 6, 2017






Getting there---Almost done:













IMG_1334.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 6, 2017






Add a slice of Cheese to my Burger:













IMG_1335.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 6, 2017






A little MW, and a bunch of fresh picked Cherry Mater on the side:













IMG_1336.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 6, 2017






*Then We Had Visitors:*

What we have here is A Cat (Smokey) Watching a Deer, Watching a Cat, Watching a Deer,

Watching a Cat, Watching a Deer, Watching a Cat, etc, etc, etc.............













IMG_1310.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 6, 2017






This Little Mama had 3 Fawns with her, but I could never get all 3 in one picture.

They run around like little Jets!!!













IMG_1307.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 6, 2017






That's the third Fawn behind Mama, but they all look alike. LOL













IMG_1311.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 6, 2017


----------



## steve66 (Aug 6, 2017)

Very cool! Great pics!


----------



## b-one (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks good,looks like plenty of stock for the future!


----------



## gary s (Aug 6, 2017)

Good looking burgers there Bear. Love the deer pics  ----  Points

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 6, 2017)

Lots of protein for healing, sounds rehabilitative to me  and delicious too.
Here's to wishing your wife a complete recovery.

Yeah, the last couple of weeks down here all the Does have been dropping their fawns.
An explosion of spotted fawns, unfortunately it also means road kills galore.
Would much rather see them 2-3yrs'ol and in my freezer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2017)

Steve66 said:


> Very cool! Great pics!


Thanks Steve!!

Bear


b-one said:


> Looks good,looks like plenty of stock for the future!


Thank You b-one!!

A different Doe was here today, with only 2 Fawns.

They like to clean up under my Bird Feeders, if the Turkeys don't beat them to it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2017)

gary s said:


> Good looking burgers there Bear. Love the deer pics  ----  Points
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Lots of protein for healing, sounds rehabilitative to me and delicious too.
> Here's to wishing your wife a complete recovery.
> 
> Yeah, the last couple of weeks down here all the Does have been dropping their fawns.
> ...


Thank You Chile!!

Bear


----------

